
FreeBSD Unix for Linux Sysadmins - vermaden
https://triosdevelopers.com/jason.eckert/blog/Entries/2020/5/2_FreeBSD_UNIX_for_Linux_sysadmins.html
======
mastrsushi
>The main benefit FreeBSD has over Linux is speed

....Oh boy.

